# Release of the minions...



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

Mwahahahaha! Love how this turned out!!!


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

That's GREAT! Very creative, and funny too!


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks jdubbya. M couldn't resist doing a mini addition to the one at the very top front. I laugh every time I see it.
~C


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

That is awesome


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Wow! Great idea!


----------

